# Stolen horses and suspicious sightings update



## HHO admin (4 June 2008)

Dear forum users

Following the recent spate of text messages and web chat carrying inaccurate stories about horses being stolen, suspicious men being seen etc, PLEASE only posts details if you have personally seen individuals acting suspiciously or have a crime number regarding the theft of a horse. Please do not post just because you have received a text claiming that something has taken place. Obviously everyone is feeling very vulnerable to the current time and wants to share any suspicious sightings etc, but the high levels of inaccurate information currently doing the rounds is not helping anyone.

HHO Admin


----------



## JenniferScott (4 June 2008)

Voices for Horses has just posted a BHS press release about this  on their site:
http://www.voicesforhorses.co.uk/news/re...e-vigilant.html


----------



## eatos (5 June 2008)

Unfortuntely these texts are true and confirmed. These men were sighted and reported to the police yesterday in berwickshire/scottish borders.  They were using false plates.  From the rest of the texts it seems they are coming up the east coast of Scotland in a white transit van, taking photos during the day and stealing  horses during the night.


----------



## byways (5 June 2008)

I have informed Cumbria Police of the txt and emails and they are aware of problems in other areas of the country- so sadly this seems to be true.
I have recieved a txt tonight reporting the same white van and suspicious photographing of horses at Stainton Village near Barnard Castle.
Please pass any info on to police.


----------



## charlotte162 (6 June 2008)

apparently two more horses were stolen, one grey from epping &amp; one horse form chingford,
south east?
has anybody elses heard about this?


----------



## carys220 (6 June 2008)

Apparently? Do you have proof? Did you read the original post in this thread?


----------



## hazluvtad (6 June 2008)

hello ! please anyone who reads this , tell as many people as u know to spread these words especially to the people with stolen horses! ... their is a 90% chance the horses that have been stolen are going to be at appleby show( these horses that have been stolen are mostly all cobs remember) the gypsys that have stolen these horses dont have a passport or insurance for it so they can only pass this horse on to another gypsy and there most definetly going to be at appleby. soo please if you love your horse that much you would go and have a good look! dont let these horrible unthoughtful gypsys get away with stealing your horses! the show is on all weekend and started yesterday i think! 

thanks .x.x.x


----------



## carys220 (6 June 2008)

They won't be selling 'stolen' horses on the streets like all the others. They will never see the light of day Appleby - they will sold from box to box. The people who have stolen them aren't stupid and the police will be there with pictures of all stolen horses.


----------



## herondell (6 June 2008)

there not going to end up at appleby there is too many police and rspca inspectors there and thousands of people gypsys only intrested in the good 13.hh to 13.2 very heavy feathered stallions or mares i have shown my partner who is a gypsy what people have been saying about its prob gypsys for appleby he just shakes his head and says thats what peole think staight away they do have rights you know its being racist you would not be saying that if it was black people there is good and bad in all walks of life and him and his family go every year he should know


----------



## jules59 (6 June 2008)

I agree. I was speaking to someone yesterday who knows a very nice gypsy family.  She asked them if they could shed any light on all this as they had had ponies stolen and they were saying that they had heard that the horses/ponies that are being stolen are being sold in france? And as you say, there are good and bad in walks of life!!


----------



## markrachas1 (6 June 2008)

I have recieved information via friends and the information has been confirmed by police that the suspicious activities are now in the Monmouthshire / Gloucestershire area. A woman I know went to see her horse this morning and it had been injured - upon calling the vet he has confirmed that the injuries look like a vehicle has driven into her and is adament that this is what has happened. I am posting an email that was sent to me (I will blank out the number plates in case it is not correct)

"Hi all,

Im sure a lot of you will have already been contacted in some form or other about this, but its important that as many people as possible know what is going on  it could be your horse (heaven forbid), please keep your eyes open and report anything you not sure about.

There have been 3 sightings of 2 suspicious men with eastern European accents photographing local horses.  

This could be a steal to order gang.  The men have been seen at shows; events and even in horse owners field taking pics.  

They have been seen in 
a white VAN Reg     
Red Land Cruiser.      
Blue Golf                     
Silver people Carrier      Irish Plates


More updates of these people photographing horses and acting suspiciously are coming in all the time.

The Police have just phoned us to update us after their investigations into a report of men and the N reg white van and red four wheel drive (land cruiser/land rover has been mentioned) photographing horses in LLanishen yesterday. 

The owners gave chase to the vehicle but could not get the registration and unfortunately they got away.

The Police have just told us that yellow arrows have been marked on the road to the horses in Llanishen.

Also, last night Caldicot Police were given reports of a van fitting the description acting suspiciously in the Tintern / St Arvans area.

The chap who had his 2 foals stolen last year is going to see the man in Llanishen today to find out the details of exactly what happened yesterday. I'll let you know of anything else I hear.

The Police have passed it on to intelligence to see if it has any links to a number of horse thefts. They seem to be taking it very seriously around here at least.

Please spread the word.

Police are treating this as suspicious, so please contact them urgently if you see anything."


----------



## byways (6 June 2008)

All these post ref Appleby Fair-Have you actually been- anything will be sold there, and by 4pm Sat the big meat wagons pull in and take loads of decent horses away!
The Rspca try their best, but in my opinion if you see what they "accept" in treatment towrds horses, its poor to say the least!
As for the police, they want to get through the week with as least hassle as possible, so they are not going to put them selves out looking for stolen horses!!

Regarding suspicious sighting- Stainton Village, Barnard Castle, this week- Confirmed! ask the police.
Also please dont Tar every body with the same brush as there are some teriffice horse men there, tainted by a few scum bags.
Go and see and make your own mind up.


----------



## Weezy (6 June 2008)

THERE ARE SUSPICIOUS SIGHTINGS BEING REPORTED *EVERYWHERE* BECAUSE PEOPLE ARE DESCENDING INTO MASS HYSTERIA - THIS HAS ALL GOT TO STOP 
	
	
		
		
	


	





SIGHTINGS of men with European accents - no, that wouldn't be a *sighting* because how can you tell what accent a person has by looking at them 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Stick to facts, and facts alone and I only contact the Police if you have a DAMN good reason - someone driving slowly along your lane is not a reason IMHO.


----------



## Zebedee (6 June 2008)

THERE HAVE BEEN ABSOLUTELY NO MULTIPLE HORSE THEFTS IN THE UK AS FAR AS ANY POLICE FORCES CAN ASCERTAIN.
(Yes I am shouting..........)

I am of the opinion now that these texts are nothing more than malicious scaremongering. Please everyone stop forwarding them.........I got about three today &amp; a quick call to a friend in the police force confirmed that they were all a load of rubbish.

I was going to ask admin to sticky a thread of this nature......I wish all posted would read the content &amp; accept that the only thing that seems to have any basis in fact is the repeated sightings of the Red Landcruiser &amp; White Transit.


----------



## Weezy (6 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
.... Red Landcruiser &amp; White Transit. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Probably belonging to a poor farrier and a feed merchant


----------



## Zebedee (6 June 2008)

We actually own a vehicle with XAJ as part of the reg no!!!


----------



## carys220 (7 June 2008)

I have been to Appleby and no, they will not sell 'anything' will be sold there. And animals that are not sold are generally taken on t the next fair. The RSPCA and Police are out were they are allowed, not on the actual fields, and have been successful in finding stolen horses there before now.

As for the post about a van fitting the description(i.e. White transit van) acting suspiciously...have you ever seen a white van man drive? 

I'm pretty fed up of this now.


----------



## markrachas1 (7 June 2008)

Hi All - 
The email was forwarded to me by someone I know who owns a tack shop - she was visited by the police herself - so this has not come via cousins aunties sister or anything like that - I have spoken to the police in the area I live (Monmouth glos borders) who have confirmed that there are problems in this area at present. 
Appleby fair - there are good and there are rotten !!! 
The good have had it spoilt for them by the sh*ts who are wannabe's... If you were to talk to a proper travelling family who own horses I can guarantee you that the horses would be well cared for and looked after, however there are a few wannabes out there who want nothing but the image!!! and they have spoilt it for the rest. As in all walks of society you can not tar with the same brush, every white person would be classed as Fred or Rose West!!! Every black person would be up on attempted rape charges like R Kelly.. We can not judge a majority because of the minority! 
Appleby can be sick to watch but it can also be great! No different of course to horse racing - if you had stood at the course and seen a horse have to be destroyed due to injuries it had obtained whilst racing - would all irish jockeys be vile individuals and racing cruel? 
unfortunatley this all happens - support it or dont - it is an individual decision...


----------



## Cuffey (7 June 2008)

If so many horses have been stolen why are they not up on the Stolen horse Register  www.stolenhorseregister.com
They can be added as soon as there is a crime number and description
Apollo the only horse reported stolen in the last week on the register has been found dead in an old well in his field--owners did not know of wells existence


----------



## markrachas1 (7 June 2008)

I dont know why they are not on the stolen horse database - but some horses that I have 100% known to go 'missing' in the past are also not on there - there was a spate a year ago of some coloured foals stolen and they also are not on that database - i think it must be up to the owners to put their horses on there and not everyone is aware of such things I am guessing - I have to admit having been a horse owner all my life it is only in the last few days I have been made aware of this database!


----------



## carys220 (7 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Appleby can be sick to watch but it can also be great! No different of course to horse racing - if you had stood at the course and seen a horse have to be destroyed due to injuries it had obtained whilst racing - would all irish jockeys be vile individuals and racing cruel? 
unfortunatley this all happens - support it or dont - it is an individual decision... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes racing is cruel and jockeys are vile individuals!


----------



## bluey (7 June 2008)

we live in the midlands and we have been told by the police that it has happened in our area these vehicles are involved so we are being extra careful.


----------



## carys220 (7 June 2008)

I think the police are scaremongering now too?


----------



## donablue (7 June 2008)

well if that is the case then about them been sold in france then thats not a very good life for them as you know were they will be going! i pray and hope that no more get stolen and defo not mine and that these people are brought to justice...up near me theres a resuce centre whos rescueing horses from france to stop them going to the butchers!!! i just hope that these so called men horse thieves are stopped!


----------



## karenpi (7 June 2008)

We had an email at our yard today stating that horses had been stolen in Heckfield, Hampshire last Thursday.  But none of the local yards know anything about it.    My saddler was at both Wellington Riding and Rycroft Stables and they knew nothing.  Also friends at a couple of big livery yards are not aware of horses actually being taken.

Its right for people to be concerned as people APPARENTLY have been seen in the Pangbourne, West Berkshire area driving slowly around, looking at horses in fields.    And if it makes everyone take more precautions, then that's not a bad thing either.

But until someone can prove that horses are definitely being taken, via genuine police sources, all you are doing is causing hysteria.


----------



## Weezy (7 June 2008)

Karen you are right, NO HORSES have been stolen under these suspicious circumstances.

I have to say that I am very wary that loads of newbies are popping up and saying "I know so and so"....is this just to continue the hype 
	
	
		
		
	


	









jjay - The Midlands Police have said WHAT exactly?  What have they told YOU, directly?  WHAT is happening in the area?


----------



## Cuffey (7 June 2008)

There are still a number of police forces unaware of Horsewatch and the Stolen Horse Register but horses can be moved out of an area so quickly it is really important for missing horses to get a Crime Number and description and be added to the national list as soon as possible when the details and pics are sent to everyone who registers in the system.
I am in Scotland where we do not have Horsewatch
A foal stolen in Biggar Lanarkshire was added to the Stolen Horse Register and was found in Cheshire when a lady became suspicious of a young boy caring for a motherless foal. She checked the register and the foal was returned to its dam
The system definitely helps but some unfortunately do disappear permanently
Perhaps some of us should be asking --how our police force would deal with a horse theft?


----------



## carys220 (7 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
well if that is the case then about them been sold in france then thats not a very good life for them as you know were they will be going! i pray and hope that no more get stolen and defo not mine and that these people are brought to justice...up near me theres a resuce centre whos rescueing horses from france to stop them going to the butchers!!! i just hope that these so called men horse thieves are stopped! 

[/ QUOTE ]

if the horses where just going for meat then why would they be apparently stealing them to order?! D'oh! It would obviously be easier to sell a horse than was stolen in the UK abroad rather than risk it being spotted!!!


----------



## markrachas1 (7 June 2008)

I have actually spoken myself to the Police in my area - this is the Gloucestershire force and have been told that there have been incidents near Gloucester - they did not say if it was horses taken or just suspicious vehicles - I do have to admit that from time to time I have stopped on the side of the road to say hello to a horse - be it in a field or being ridden! 
I wouldnt steal it however!!!! nor am i part of a huge organised gang - so I can see how it all could be blown out of proportion. However my friends mare was definately injured by a vehicle in her field and we had reports issued by police the day prior to this incident about the yellow arrows on the road! 
Surely these horses are not going to France - if the reports are true about the horses being stolen it all seems to be coloureds - that to me suggests steal to order rather than steal for meat... 
Been to check my lad twice a day and my mum is keeping an eye on him too - better safe than sorry - however if this has brought anything good from it - people are alot more aware and alot more safety and security concious..


----------



## jules59 (7 June 2008)

You and me both!


----------



## Weezy (7 June 2008)

markrach - no horses have been stolen from Gloucestershire as far as I am aware.  Yes the police may have had things reported to them but that does not mean they happened - it is like being alone in an old, dark house, people see ghosts everywhere 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am sorry about your friend's mare, but it is only SUPPOSED that she was injured by a vehicle, no one knows for sure.  If there had been a vehicle in the field then extensive tyre tracks must have been photographed and investigated?  It could have been kids having a laugh (think International Velvet) which although is very wrong, is a different kettle of fish altogether.  I hope the Police get to the bottom of it.


----------



## carys220 (7 June 2008)

The coloured horses that have been stolen over the last few months have got nothing to do with this debarkel(SP?), as far as I know. The only coloured pony reported 'MISSING' in the last 2 weeks was that poor gypsy cob who was actually found down a well in his own field. 

Everyone please calm down, please!!!!


----------



## markrachas1 (8 June 2008)

you are so right - there should be vehicle marks in the field ( I am not 100% sure if there are or arent) - but it could have been anyone - just maybe a coincidence that all this kicked off at same time...


----------



## Splashie (11 June 2008)

I feel this 'horse theft' is getting way out of hand
i have heard from many friends of sightings of eastern european men and 2 middle aged women carrying halters
they have been sighted at Ullenwood Riding Stables in Gloucestershire. After a following a girl from Summerhouse equestrian centre,who keeps her horse at Ullenwood, they continued to follow her back and then were seen taking photos of her horse in the field.
Again, another coloured horse was stolen straight from
 a lorry at a show at Summerhouse, whilst the owner was walking the course.
A colt has been stolen from Maismore and 2 from combe hill.
7 from shurdington 
i cannot understand how they are being so bold about it and yet have still not been caught.
I apologise but the police are doing nothing about this and are more interested in prosecting people for dropping litter.
This is absurd. 
Cheltenham Show will be a hotspot for them and if they have not been caught by the 19th of July, i refuse to take my horses. The risk is just too high, plus he is coloured and therefore being at even more risk
i don't feel enough is being done about this, there have been enough sightings and thefts to make up a huge case. 
why has it not been broadcasted on national news? to make everyone aware! some of the general public may have seen horses taken and think nothing of it until they see it on the television
i am personally going to phone the Gloucestershire Constabulary and personally complain about the lack of action being taken, i will let you all know what excuses they can come up with
i hope all your horses are safe
xx


----------



## Splashie (11 June 2008)

i have been told that they are literally taking photographs sending them on their laptops in their vans and taking the horse their and then, which leads me to believe they are beng stolen to order
the veichles are have been told of are:
a VW van
a red Landcruiser
a white horse van

the number plates they are using are fake and who knows their other veihcles used. It is obvious this has been planned to great detail by those involved
Something needs to be done and fast


----------



## carys220 (11 June 2008)

I don't think any of the above is true, about 3 or 4 horses(at the most) have actually been stolen in the last few weeks.


----------



## madmare99 (11 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
there not going to end up at appleby there is too many police and rspca inspectors there and thousands of people gypsys only intrested in the good 13.hh to 13.2 very heavy feathered stallions or mares i have shown my partner who is a gypsy what people have been saying about its prob gypsys for appleby he just shakes his head and says thats what peole think staight away they do have rights you know its being racist you would not be saying that if it was black people there is good and bad in all walks of life and him and his family go every year he should know 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree herondell true gypsies ( I have found ) to be honest and hard working animal lovers . there are other names for these animal car van horsebox or whatever they can get their hands on thieves... a friend was threatend when he refused to sell his van to them . and basically was tol if he didnt sell it theywould take it anyway, people are just assuming that gypsies are responsible for everything that goes missing ! when in fact it probably loca drug dealers or oppertunists trying to get cash for their next fix


----------



## madmare99 (11 June 2008)

I agree i think there is a lot of scaremongering going on ! But it cant hurt for us all to be more vigilant .. can it


----------



## carys220 (11 June 2008)

I do agree, I think there are the true travelling community and then there are people who give them a bad name and just go around stealing whatever they can lay their hands on.

Do you know that the true Romany Gypsies of Romania where scared of joining the EU because they had heard of the way 'Gypsies' are treated in the UK?


----------



## Splashie (11 June 2008)

http://www.thisisgloucestershire.co.uk/l...l#StartComments

this is only one of two stolen in maismore and only now has this hit the news
a girl i personally ride with has been followed and they have been sighted at ullenwood
people have got to start to realise this is serious


----------



## carys220 (11 June 2008)

We did take it all seriously and then there was the stories about the 7 horses being stolen from Keighley, which turned out to be some stolen tack and an attempted horse robbery and the 14 horses (or so) taken from Staffordshire in one night with no sightings of a horsebox, which then turned out to be false too. So nobody knows what to believe anymore 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Does anyone have any concrete evidence of what is going on? The one in Keighley got me so scared that I was going to drive the 60 miles home and camp in the field with my ponies(I think the sheep may have had something to say about that though).


----------



## sarahgill (11 June 2008)

I wouldn't like to believe the media all the time - we know how untrustworthy media reports can be. However, it was reported on Look North a couple of days ago about horses being stolen in connection to people taking photographs and were told to contact local police with suspicious activity!

I was out lunging my horse a week ago at 9pm (ish) which is late but it was it nice evening - to notice a white van parked in our farm side entrance - which is a bridleway where vehicles do not go! thus I deemed this as suspicious - put the horse away and tried to spy the reg number - couldn't see it cos of the gate but heard a guy run back to the van - one guy said "have you got them?" the other said yes, and the van sped (and I mean sped!) off down the bridleway back to the village. 

It could have been someone picking up a whip they had dropped out riding earlier or something like that - BUT it was strange? especially to speed off as it did, the lane they were on is where one of our fields were the other horses were backs on to..

It can't do any harm to be more vigilant but it can also do alot of harm refusing to go out or take your horse to a show 'just in case' Enjoy your horses - get out there but keep them secure!


----------



## sarahgill (11 June 2008)

I would just like to add that i did call the police, whom dint seem too fussed which put my mind slightly at ease as the lady had not heard about the horse thefts in the area that was being circulated by text!


----------



## carys220 (11 June 2008)

Interesting that you heard them talk? Did they have accents? Surely they can't be Eastern European if they spoke english...curiouser and curiouser....maybe people are trying to scaremonger what with all the stories about...?


----------



## 280264 (11 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Dear forum users

Following the recent spate of text messages and web chat carrying inaccurate stories about horses being stolen, suspicious men being seen etc, PLEASE only posts details if you have personally seen individuals acting suspiciously or have a crime number regarding the theft of a horse. Please do not post just because you have received a text claiming that something has taken place. Obviously everyone is feeling very vulnerable to the current time and wants to share any suspicious sightings etc, but the high levels of inaccurate information currently doing the rounds is not helping anyone.

HHO Admin 

[/ QUOTE ] [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ]  [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## 280264 (11 June 2008)

A suspicious looking white transit van with two men in one being asian origin and one mixed race pulled on to our yard in Halsall, Lancs wearing flurescant jackets at seven o'clock at night as soon as they saw me sat in my car they spun round and drove off the yard staring at me in shock. Have took their reg and gave it to police.


----------



## 280264 (11 June 2008)

A suspicious white transit van reg S807SRJ drove onto our yard in Halsall, Lancs with an asian man and a man or mixed race. When they saw me in my car they spun round and drove off. I reported the incident to the police. (Wed 11th June)


----------



## Zebedee (12 June 2008)

** Sighs.............**

If they are SIGHTINGS how do people know that these men are of Eastern European origin?

It's not serious it's hysteria......encouraged by posts of this nature............ 

Please let us know how Gloustershire Police react to your phone call.........I could do with a laugh.


----------



## Zebedee (12 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
A suspicious looking white transit van with two men in one being asian origin and one mixed race pulled on to our yard in Halsall, 

[/ QUOTE ]

How in gods name does a white transit look 'suspicious'?

[ QUOTE ]
 wearing flurescant jackets 

[/ QUOTE ]

Discreet then...........

[ QUOTE ]
 Have took their reg and gave it to police. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well done. That's more than most have managed to do.


----------



## ddiva (12 June 2008)

hi i was just reading this weeks horse and hound.  I am an owner of a tack shop in gloucestershire and there has been a horse stolen from down the road in maisemore village on monday the 9th.  The owers are very distressed and offereing a reward for any information.  i myself have horses and ok this text messaging may be getting a little out of hand but is it not better to be safe than sorry and sometimes we all need a kick to reevaluate our security.  lets hope if there are thives out tere that they are going to think twice about it now!! keep safe.


----------



## Weezy (12 June 2008)

Afraid to say the horse was not stolen - he had escaped and was found dead in a ditch


----------



## FFF (12 June 2008)

Yes. They have been around Gloucestershire. Recently they have been toward quedgley, shurdington and taking photos of horses. Most yards now have security guards and it is all being taken very seriously.

Most cobs will be sold to appleby fair, but most other horses are being sold to Ireland, as you do not always need a passport.

Happy to help! x


----------



## Weezy (12 June 2008)

Are they going to keep them for next year's Appleby then 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Until any horses are stolen then I don't think there is any need for security guards quite yet - no one should be any more worried than usual.  There has been no upsurge in horses being stolen.  You have to remember things are being reported that usually wouldn't and that is why there are so many logs of *suspicious sightings*.


----------



## Serenity087 (12 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes. They have been around Gloucestershire. Recently they have been toward quedgley, shurdington and taking photos of horses. Most yards now have security guards and it is all being taken very seriously.

Most cobs will be sold to appleby fair, but most other horses are being sold to Ireland, as you do not always need a passport.

Happy to help! x 

[/ QUOTE ]

Honey, if a Gypsy were after your horses, they'd be gone by now.  They don't mess around with all this photo taking malarky.

And do you really think they're stupid enough to nick horses this week and sell them at appleby this weekend?

Stop fuelling anti gypsy hysteria.  I'm sick of it, and I will start pointing out to admin that it's racist.


----------



## Tinkerbee (13 June 2008)

^^^ Agree

And why would we want skanky english horses 
	
	
		
		
	


	









You lot want them from us


----------



## Serenity087 (13 June 2008)

The only horses I've ever had gypsies ask for were irish bred... 

I guess you could get a little ring going where you steal english cobs, claim they're irish and add an extra thou to the asking price...


----------



## Tinkerbee (13 June 2008)

*gets her transit van and ka*

I'm all set


----------



## baileymoo (13 June 2008)

A white van was sat outside our yard yesterday. The man was on the phone whilst looking in, certainatly describing something, and its not an obvious place to stop your van when there are laybys within metres. When we saw him and approached, he drove off quickly. Also saw a red car driving past slowly and stopping to look n the yard, and then driving past me very slowly discussing my horse whilst on a hack. Not concerned about them taking my horse much, he wont load , but there are coloured cos at the yard. I didnt get the registration numbers of any of the vehicles, but the yard is just outside of Loughborough.


----------



## bluey (19 June 2008)

well at the end of the day we all love our horses and want the very best of care for them.We at leastowe it to them after all they work hard for us.I have waited a long time for my horse after bringing up three children i now have the means to be able to afford one and i am not about to lose her to some mean callous calculating thieves not that she would load anyway.


----------



## bluey (19 June 2008)

i would just like to say that i too have not long found out about horse watch so you learn something new every day


----------



## Harleyhorse (20 June 2008)

these vehicles were seen outside my stables, and my friend approached a white transit van with men taking pictures, which was parked outside her field.

Any horses stolen from this wont be at any horse sales, it is a STEAL TO ORDER gang. this is why they take pictures... 

people see the picture, choose the horse etc

all we can do as horse owners is lock the fields or stables, maybe fit cctv and check our horses reguarly. just be ready to report anything suspicious, and also ignore the text messages. go by your own judgement!!


----------



## michaelj (20 June 2008)

=/


----------



## justjazz (22 June 2008)

YES THERE HAVE BEEN MULTIPUL HORSE THEFTS IN THE UK !

Don't believe me ask leicestershire &amp; northamptonshire police force! several have been taken from these areas, police have had tip offs for more multipul raids too! ASK THEM!

sorry to get up &amp; personal but it's getting to me now! horses have been taken only 5-10 miles from me!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (25 June 2008)

Lol... well said! I think we need to ignore/stop feeding the trolls. They seem to be multiplying at an alarming rate on this thread..... Raises eyes to the skies and sighs.....

ETS only read this thread today as it was linked into another post.


----------



## JM07 (25 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
YES THERE HAVE BEEN MULTIPUL HORSE THEFTS IN THE UK !

Don't believe me ask leicestershire &amp; northamptonshire police force! several have been taken from these areas, police have had tip offs for more multipul raids too! ASK THEM!

sorry to get up &amp; personal but it's getting to me now! horses have been taken only 5-10 miles from me! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have checked with all you have suggested...

they assured me that NOTHING has been stolen...AT ALL....


----------



## Faithkat (25 June 2008)

Not surprising really - just how many horses could you get into a Landcruiser or Transit van anyway  . . . . . . ??????

All these so-called suspicious sightings never seem to involve any kind of horse transport  . . . . . and I'm not entirely sure what someone of "Eastern European" origin looks like either.  Southampton's got the highest population of Polish in Britain but they tend to look pretty much like the rest of us.


----------



## carys220 (25 June 2008)

On another website the 'rumour' was that the 'suspicious men' where asian and of mixed race....so what do you make of that? I think that should clear it up once and for all....?


----------



## chunklovescooks (25 June 2008)

Dear oh dear! xxhas02, you dont know that gypsys have "stolen" theese horses, for the moment until the police have solid proof, it is all conspiricy.


----------



## Zebedee (25 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
YES THERE HAVE BEEN MULTIPUL HORSE THEFTS IN THE UK !



[/ QUOTE ]

B*LL*X

(Sorry to get personal.......... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ForeverFern (26 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Not surprising really - just how many horses could you get into a Landcruiser or Transit van anyway  . . . . . . ??????

All these so-called suspicious sightings never seem to involve any kind of horse transport  . . . . . and I'm not entirely sure what someone of "Eastern European" origin looks like either.  Southampton's got the highest population of Polish in Britain but they tend to look pretty much like the rest of us. 

[/ QUOTE ]

A horse box has been seen with the matching Red Landcruiser outside my field 2 weeks ago. And before you accuse me of making this up i have an email sent to me from the police below.
--Forwarded Message Attachment--
Subject: Another Suspicious Vehicle
Date: Thu, 12 Jun 2008 15:35:15 +0100
From: mark.lassmans@lincs.pnn.police.uk
To: 


Can I bring your attention to a serious issue that has arisen overnight in our area. We received a call from a resident of Sudbrooke last night letting us know of a suspicious vehicle seen parked up on West Drive, Sudbrooke just into the wooded area where the bridge is. That was at around 7.30pm last night.

The vehicle was towing a horsebox, and the two males from the vehicle were taking photos of horses in the adjacent field. 

This was similar to an incident just north of Caistor yesterday morning, and mirrors other incidents that have been reported north of the county, as well as in South Yorks and Notts.

We believe that this vehicle. and others like it, are involved in the theft of horses to order. The photos that are taken of the horses are put into magazines by the offender offering the horse for sale. If the offender gets a call from someone who is interested, and they believe a sale will be made, they return to where horse is and steal it. The horse is then taken and shown to the prospective buyer who can see it is the exact same horse that was in the advert, and to some degree avoid suspicion.

No horses were stolen from Sudbrooke last night, but it is concerning that these people have been in our area.

The vehicle involved was a red Toyota Landcruiser, B16 RBB, and at the time it was seen last night it was towing a horsebox.

The name the vehicle is registered in is fictitious, and the occupants of the registered address have no knowledge of it. However, we have had some information that a criminal from the Lincolnshire area, who has connections to the travelling community, has access to it and may be using it for this purpose. 

We need to locate this vehicle as soon as possible so we can find out who is using it, and for what purpose.

If you see the vehicle passing through the area please ring Lincolnshire Police on 01522 882222 and report the siting.

However if you see the vehicle stationary anywhere near horses then please ring 999.

Do not approach the vehicle or the males under any circumstances!!! Those that take part in this kind of activity have been known to use violence in the past to get away, so please stay well clear of it and call the police. 

I would also be grateful if you could inform anyone you know who has a horse in our area about this vehicle in case they are not on this list. I know many are already aware, but your help in reaching those that aren't would be appreciated.

Many Thanks

Mark (PC Lassmans)


----------



## Zebedee (26 June 2008)

Could we have the police log number that relates to this incident please? Past experience leads me to think that without this trying to ring in what may be a related sighting could get complicated..........


----------



## annegem (26 June 2008)

we own a riding school and livery yard with over 60 horses,mainly cobs on the riding school...off went the feathers a couple of weeks before appleby...an hour a night barricading gates and then came the reports that all types were being stolen...chatted to local police who confirmed "sightings" so 2 weeks in shifts in the field in horseboxes,on the 16th at 10.15pm a red landcruiser entered the yard and swiftly drove off as liveries got out of horsebox..2 night later 1.30am ish   the field was illuminated from the end of the lane  my partner and i jumped in car and sped down the lane only to be faced with a red lancrusier..sadly we drive like a couple of numpties and they quicky scarpered either down the east lanc or the motorway..yes we have reported this to the police.


----------



## fatpiggy (30 June 2008)

Hi Anngem,

I'm guessing that your yard is pretty close to the M60?  I had received the text from 2 different sources, and the very next day spotted a white horsebox parked in a layby where there are horses on the other side of the hedge, and noticed it was attached to a very large red 4x4. What caught my eye though, was the horsebox was really badly painted. It looked literally like someone had slapped some whitewash on with a big brush.  I read the postings here and told a friend at my yard, particularly about the "real" owner of the white van and how he really was a photographer, and her comment was "bo****cks".  She caught me last night and said that this man had been arrested in the middle of the night at or very near a large livery/school yard which is a few hundred yards from the M60. She had been told this by a very old friend who has a horse on that yard so I would take it as true and not a rumour. Have you heard anymore?


----------



## albynstudios (30 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi Anngem,

I'm guessing that your yard is pretty close to the M60?  I had received the text from 2 different sources, and the very next day spotted a white horsebox parked in a layby where there are horses on the other side of the hedge, and noticed it was attached to a very large red 4x4. What caught my eye though, was the horsebox was really badly painted. It looked literally like someone had slapped some whitewash on with a big brush.  I read the postings here and told a friend at my yard, particularly about the "real" owner of the white van and how he really was a photographer, and her comment was "bo****cks".  She caught me last night and said that this man had been arrested in the middle of the night at or very near a large livery/school yard which is a few hundred yards from the M60. She had been told this by a very old friend who has a horse on that yard so I would take it as true and not a rumour. Have you heard anymore? 

[/ QUOTE ]
in reply to the person saying the owner of the white van being a real geniune photgrapher being bo***cks 
i would like to let you know i am this person please feel free to contact derbyshire police who will confirm my story or see original posts on news from horse and hounds regarding my number plates being used i have references which i could provide if needs be 
but dont worry i will accept a appology if your big enough to offer  one 

oh and as the original sighting was at the hope valley riding club and has been sorted i was invited this weekend and did attend their show and guess what i even took some photos 

oh shock horror


----------



## DE88IE (30 June 2008)

it may well be the case that sightings &amp; incidents have got out of hand, been elaborated on &amp; may just have grown out of proportion like chinese whispers - but it saddens me that you mock these people - horses do get stolen - i know because mine has &amp; it is devastating - 2 years on, we still miss him everyday - yes there is a proportion of people who straight away say it must be gypsies - there is also a proportion of people who say it just wouldnt be, because they wouldnt be interested in a gelding - i of course have no idea who stole him - if i had - then 2 years later i may have found him - but the people you mock for getting caught up in the hysteria are just scared for their own horses safety &amp; surely even the most hardened people to this topic must surely understand that because horses do get stolen &amp; it bloody hurts every day


----------



## fatpiggy (1 July 2008)

Well you know what? I hope your photography is better than your spelling, grammer or general typing. As a past secretary of a riding club, I can assure you that we only ever invited a professional photographer and anyone else chancing their arm was asked to leave. No wonder Hope Valley were suspicious. Sadly, not every club works this way, and I was once sent a proof of my horse following a show - clearly the show secretary had just handed over peoples' contact details.  Professional tack thieves are known to follow horseboxes home from shows and anyone casually taking pictures of tacked up horses tied to the back of a box has a nice record of who has a Stubben saddle, or whatever.


----------



## carys220 (1 July 2008)

Woah there! This guy isn't lying!! And I really don't think you should be being mean to him, I'm sure him and his family have been through hell over this!!
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/article.php?aid=257705&amp;cid=397


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 July 2008)

And, er, it's 'grammar', not 'grammer', if you want to be picky...


----------



## fatpiggy (1 July 2008)

Quite right - thank you!


----------



## albynstudios (1 July 2008)

as others have said myself and family have gone through hell over this and as for photographing horses i have doen this for years at shows in sheffield and for friends they were quite happy to testify this to police my wife rides herself and has had horses on loan and worked at stables etc for many years so it wasnt just a case of a riding club allowing anyone in to take photos and it was their vigillance which actually began the involvement of my vehicle 
as for grammar well we cant all be good at everything i wonder how good you are with a camera


----------



## luminoso (30 July 2008)

well done you for sticking up for the gypsys, i also know a few travelling people ,and its just downright ignorance when so called snobs!!!!! OR NEW MONEY PEOPLE AS I CALL THEM THINK THEY ARE BETTER THAN OUR TRUE TRAVELLING GYPSY , WHY DO THE GYPSYS GET BLAMED FOR EVERYTHING its so frustrating,,,, people who blame our gypsys for all the wrong things being done should take a look at there own lives first, i bet they arent the perfect citizen either , i wish there were more travellers around at least you know where you stand with them and some of them are the best horse men i know <font color="green">  </font>


----------



## xxxbettyboopxxx (3 August 2008)

Sorry to put the cat amongst the pigeons so to speak, BUT, I had a meeting with the police last week about some other horse stuff and they CONFIRMED to me that the reg numbers being bandied about relate to 2 men who live at opp ends of the country to each other and that they have nothing to do with horses!
Also that when we drive on a roads our number plates are pinged on average every 3 miles or so and these guys plates were put into the database and they have been near to none of the areas that people saw them in! It is scaremongering and people getting paranoid!


----------



## tourmaline (25 September 2008)

Hi, couldn't agree more with you. Sorry to hear that they are once again in your area. People who live in rural/out of the way areas should be more vigilant. I spoke to a local police officer last week about strangers in my area being very shifty. They were supposedly lost! however, to get lost where I live you have to go all over the mountain (one road in and out). They were not genuine, looking around asked my son about the lorry and caravan, did we want to sell etc. We have now put up 24hr cctv with cameras everywhere. I also know several tavelling families, who I feel that would be the first to act should any of my kids ponies go missing. Where possible, people should, common sense prevailing, extend the hand of friendship to settled travellers (I know that sounds irregular). It is a great shame that vile individuals steal ponies they do not care about the animals or the devestated owners, a very hard deterrent should be in place and the law should take horse theft very seriously, no one thinks about the knock on effect. Anyway I'l stop rambling now, but those who live in rural areas make things more difficult for the scum who would steal from you.


----------



## albynstudios (21 November 2008)

as the genuine owner of the transit minibus which was originally mentioned reg number N253XAJ i would just like to point out my wife now has another horse on loan stabled in the sheffield area so if we are seen in horsey places please dont panic feel free to say hello  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 we are defiantely english not eastern european as originally said and not after stealing anything


----------



## ischa (21 November 2008)

you might want to stick this in the other post sights


----------



## buttsmissybailey (19 February 2009)

We have had sightings in cardiff aswell white van red landcruser plus the other car they are putting yellow arrows on the road so that they take the horses that they see


----------



## Dionkelly (17 March 2009)

Omg you just don't steal horses!! :O 
not very nice


----------

